# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Canard PC vous offre la minute du boursicoteur

## Doc TB

Vous l’aurez remarqué : depuis quelques temps, le plat de résistance aux journaux télévisés est un savant mélange de dépression boursière, de crise financière et de diverses malédictions prophétisées par les économistes de tout bord.  De Pernaut à Ferrari, le laïus est le même : « Vendez votre maison avant que les huissiers ne viennent vous la saisir et nourrissez-vous de racines en attendant des jours meilleurs ! ». Voilà pour le petit peuple.  Pour rire, nous avons été voir si les fabricants de hardware PC étaient, eux-aussi, frappés la crise. Pour cela, nous avons comparé le court de leurs actions en bourse sur un an, du 24 Septembre 2007 au 22 Septembre 2008.
   Commençons par Intel, dont l’action valait 25.87$ il y a tout juste un an. Aujourd’hui, celle-ci en vaut 18.50$, soit une sévère chute d’un peu plus de 28%. Pourtant, le géant de Santa Clara s’en sort plutôt bien face à ses concurrents. Chez AMD par exemple, on est passé d’une action cotée 13.48$ à un junk-bond bradé 4.99$ en un an, soit une baisse de 62.31% sur cette période. A titre de comparaison, ce chiffre est presque identique à celui de la banque d’affaire américaine Merrill Lynch (-62.46%) qui a évité de peu la faillite il y a quelques jours. Un petit détour chez Nvidia montre un effondrement similaire de l’action, passée de 35.37 dollars à 11.13 kopecs, soit presque 70% de baisse. Conséquence directe : le grand patron vient d’annoncer le licenciement de 6.5% des employés.
   Dans cet océan de pessimisme figure toutefois quelques îlots de résistance. Ainsi Google n’accuse « que » -23.2%, Microsoft -11.33%, Apple -9.08%, HP -6.67% et IBM -0.49%. Dans ma quête désespérée pour trouver une valeur en hausse, j’ai finalement trouvé Ubisoft, qui fanfaronne à +24.87% en un an. Voila, c’était Doc Teraboule en direct de la bourse de Paris.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## zabuza

Merci pour cet article, très appréciable et parfaitement utile pour sa propre culture 
Microsoft continue d'aller très bien malgré des ventes "faiblardes" de son Vista, IBm pète la forme..

Etonnant  :;): 

Néanmoins pour AMD, je pense que la dégringolade... n'est pas lié à la crise ;p

----------


## Voidethyl

> Pour cela, nous avons comparé le cour_s_ de leurs actions en bourse sur un an, du 24 Septembre 2007 au 22 Septembre 2008.


Chercheriez pas un correcteur? Je cherche du boulot.

----------


## francou008

Très impressionnant  ::mellow:: .

----------


## mdh

> Chercheriez pas un correcteur? Je cherche du boulot.



Tu sais bien que les informatissiens ne saves pas écrir franssais ; sait bien conut !

----------


## Gui13

Notons quand même que le cours de l'action, l'entreprise en a un peu rien à foutre.

Ils ont eu l'augmentation de capital qu'ils cherchaient quand ils on mis les actions sur le marché, et la valeur qu'a pris ce lot d'actions après ça, c'est pu leur problème!

Ceux qui se font baiser, c'est ceux qui ont massivement investi sur ces actions, du genre le PDG ou les gros fonds d'investissement; c'est sûrement pas le prolo ou l'employé AMD qui a mis 5000$ dedans. Et sûrement pas l'entreprise puisque par définition, elle a mis ces actions sur le marché pour les faier acheter.

Le seul désavantage que je vois, c'est que ça facilite les OPA, mais à l'heure actuelle, je crois que les OPA sont la dernière des occupations des fonds d'investissements!

----------


## titi3

Bah dis donc tout le monde se prend une gamelle en beauté, surtout Nvidia. Enfin moi ce que je pense de la Bourse...*censuré*  ::(:

----------


## niCko

C'est con, j'ai acheté une nouvelle voiture et j'ai plus un rond pour m'acheter des actions Intel+AMD+Nvidia !

Aidez moi! envoyez vos dons ::P:

----------


## Kass Kroute

Pour relativiser, il aurait fallu donner un indice de repère mon cher Doc !

Sur l'année, le NASDAQ (indice lié au valeurs high-tech) s'est gaufré de 19 %.

Donc Intel se débrouille pas trop mal finalement. Par contre AMD... Je sent déjà le deuxième Hors-Série matos d'affilé sans qu'un seul de leur proc ne soit cité et une lointaine odeur de sapin si ils ne se bougent pas le popotin ::cry:: 

Quant à nVidia, ils accumulent les problèmes de matos foireux et les dernières ATI leur ont piqué pas mal de gamers en quête de très bon rapport perf./prix.

Quand je vois la facilité sur ce forum de réunir du pognon pour des trucs dingues, je pense que les canardnautes pourront bientôt lancer une OPA sur... vous préférez quoi : Intel, nVidia, AMD, Alitalia ?  ::P:

----------


## tarbanrael

vous inquietez pas pour ces grosses boites:
1- pour faire remonter les profits, ils vont virer des tas de gens
2- au cas ou ca va vraiment mal, l'argent public leur permettra de se remettre a flot et de recommencer les memes magouilles...

bon sur ce, je leur promets pas un avenir extraordinaire a court terme quand meme vu que la majeure partie des gens (vires dans le premier point ci-dessus) auront plus de sous pour acheter des super PCs.  ::rolleyes:: 
Vive le capitalisme!

----------


## pierrot la lune

pendant qu'on y est :
Nicox (COX) a fait un bond de 7,56% à  8,68 euros. Le laboratoire a annoncé la signature d'un accord avec Capsugel pour la production de gélules de Naproxcinod, produit phare à  l'étude de Nicox (COX). CM-CIC accueille favorablement cet accord et réitère son conseil d'achat.

Non, rien à voir avec les jeux vidéos ou le hardware, c'est une biopharma en devenir.

----------


## Pinkipou

> Notons quand même que le cours de l'action, l'entreprise en a un peu rien à foutre.


Outre les OPA hostiles dont tu parles, il y a plusieurs raisons qui motivent l'équipe dirigeante (tête et volonté de l'entreprise) pour conserver un cours le plus haut possible :
- satisfaire les actionnaires pour tout simplement garder leur place.
- faire fructifier la valeur de leurs stock-options, qui vaux souvent un peu plus que leur misérables rémunérations.
- ne pas voir la motivation des employés-actionnaires suivre le même cours que celui de l'action.

Et probablement que le premier BTS d'éco venu en trouvera bien quelques-unes à rajouter.

----------


## J-D

Le plus drôle pour Nvidia, c'est qu'ils ont investi 1 Milliard de dollars pour racheter leur propres actions il y a un mois. Tout ça pour diminuer artificiellement leur *perte trimestrielle. 

Jen-Hsun HUANG, le Pdg de Nvidia fait-il parti des 6.5% d'employés licenciés? ::rolleyes:: 

Edit: *moins values.

----------

